# Best shell



## ryanps18

What is everyone favorite shell for pheasants

also shot,dram,ect...


----------



## always_outdoors

Federal Premium Copper Plated 6 shot. I believe MAX dram with 1 1/4 oz shot. $9.99/box

I switched to this load about 3 years ago and have never looked back. They hammer the pheasants and I have had far less run on me.


----------



## holmsvc

I have been a fan of using 5 shot lead in the past, but I think that I am going to switch to high speed steel 2's or 3's.

I hunt in an area that has a lot of WPA's and I don't want to deal with the hassle of switching back and forth.

What brand and size steel have you had the best luck with?


----------



## ryanps18

The gun that I hunt uplands with is an older Weatherby 12 O/U and I can't shoot steal though it.

I also use the federal premium, I have never shot as good when using them.

They also make them in a steel shot as well.


----------



## ShineRunner

I reload Fiocchi 20 ga 3" with 1 oz of nickle plated lead with a velocity of about 1365 fps. and I have a 65% pattern in a 30" circle at 35 yards with an improved mod. choke.


----------



## Horsager

For the 12ga I like 2 3/4", 1 3/8oz premiums from Federal or Fiocci (Golden pheasent) in #5 or #4, no preference on shot size, whatever I can get a case of cheap at the end of the season, that load from Federal is listed @ 4.25 drams, Fiocci is listed as MAX. Early season I will shoot up whatever I have left from last season that isn't in a box, and often is rubbed so I don't know exactly what it is, "mystery loads", but early in the season they'll do the trick.

For 20ga I like 2 3/4", 1oz of #5's again from Fiocci, Win supremes or Fed Premiums.


----------



## roostman

I like the Fiocci golden pheasant nickle plated #6 for early season and #4 for the later part of the season.


----------



## SDHandgunner

holmsvc said:


> I have been a fan of using 5 shot lead in the past, but I think that I am going to switch to high speed steel 2's or 3's.
> 
> I hunt in an area that has a lot of WPA's and I don't want to deal with the hassle of switching back and forth.
> 
> What brand and size steel have you had the best luck with?


I'm in the same boat in that here in South Dakota on any Game, Fish & Parks controlled land we are required to use Non Toxic Shot. Since I haven't hunting Pheasants in 16 years (or shot a Shotgun in that length of time for that matter) I too am going to use Steel wherever I hunt this year. My new Remington 1100 came with one Modified Rem Choke Choke Tube. I was advised to pick up some Winchester Xpert High Velocity Steel Shot in #2's & #4's and that is what I have stocked up on.

I will know more after the 21st of the month. Well maybe after next weekend if I get a chance to get out hunting in the early resident only season.

Larry


----------



## crna

i shoot whatever is on sale. anybody remember the old federal hi-powers in the bright red box. man, i miss those shells. they say they still make the same shell but just package them differently now, but they were the best shell around with a good price. ($3.99?)


----------



## JBB

Went to #2 steel 5 or 6 years ago. Now I buy one case for ducks and upland. Steel is fast, you can shoot father out, up to 75 yards or so, less runners almost none now. You just can not shoot the real close ones wait a couple of seconds and then shoot. Will not go back to lead to easy to make a mistake.


----------



## BrdHunter

Federal wing shock 2 3/4" 5's at 1500 FPS used to be able to find it in 
1 3/8oz but can only find 1 1/4oz, but is still my shell of choice.


----------



## lvmylabs

Fedral Hi-powers, we used to buy them by the case, but lately I have been shooting Fiocci's (Golden Pheasant) number 5's. I am all stocked up for the year, and am really looking forward to this weekend. Good luck!

Jim


----------



## Jiffy

Early in the season I usually use whatever is leftover from last season.

When I do buy shell they are usually Federal Hi-Brass #5's, 12 ga., 2 3/4", 3 3/4 drams with 1 1/4 ounces of shot.

Late season I will switch to Federal Mag. Lead #2, 12 ga., 3", 4 drams with 1 5/8 ounces of shot. These work nice for spooky birds.

Of course I always keep a certain amount of steel for the places I HAVE to use it. I will always shoot lead over steel. It just flat out preforms steel, hands down. IMO


----------



## Long Spur

2 3/4 inch Federal #5 magnums. There will be no track meets after you hit a rooster with one of these.


----------



## gonefshn

Long Spur said:


> 2 3/4 inch Federal #5 magnums. There will be no track meets after you hit a rooster with one of these.


Your right on the money..... I use the same thing. The newer ones are just as fast as steel which is nice. After duck hunting with steel, it seemed you'd hit a lot of tails when you went to slower lead. These are just as fast, pattern great in my gun, and have great knock down.


----------



## Goon

Horsager said:


> For the 12ga I like 2 3/4", 1 3/8oz premiums from Federal in #5 or #4.


Awesome shells.


----------



## hitman

After crippling a bunch of birds and not having a dog to get them, I realized I had to switch so i went to Winchester Steel they are like 1550 fps and #2, they were on sale at scheels for 6.99 a box and I never had a cripple for the rest of the day


----------



## little hunter

i love Estate shells,but federals are alright to, i really want to try some of those golden pheasents shells. i normally use 2 3/4 at least 6 shot for pheasants


----------



## leadshot

I tried some WOLF 5 shot i picked up. never seen them before but they seem to work great for the price. they were only about $4.39 a box


----------



## farmerj

home rolled Rem STS hulls, 1 Oz #5, 17.9 g of Clays and Claybuster CB1100-12 wads with Winchester W209 primers.

I switch it over to 8 or 8 1/2 for skeet. Low recoil and patterns great. Works out to like $3.50 a box.


----------



## ryanps18

little hunter said:


> i love Estate shells,but federals are alright to, i really want to try some of those golden pheasents shells. i normally use 2 3/4 at least 6 shot for pheasants


I bought a few boxes of the golden pheasants 6 shot 1 3/8 oz. They perfome well I think I like them a little more than the Federal premium. But the only real diff is that they are nickle plated. It seemed like they had a litlle more knock down powe.


----------



## Dak

I shoot golden pheasant #5s in my 16. The wife uses their #6s in her 12. Later in the year, when I go to my 12, I switch to the Federal Premiums in #4.


----------



## mallard_molester

Really like shooting remington sportsman steel in 2 shot, was on sale at dicks, 3 boxes for 25.00, and also nitro steel #4's. Generally i just shoot whatever i have laying around though


----------



## Fallguy

I am cheap when it comes to shotgun ammo, so I usually buy Estate ammo (2 3/4 inch shells, #4's, 5's, or 6's). There is also the number 3 3/4 on the shell...is that for the amount of powder? Anyway, I started buying these when you could get them dirt cheap at Capital Tool and Hardware in Mandan. God I miss that store. That place was like a big rummage sale...you never really knew what you were going to find in there!


----------



## brianb

I found some of those Federal's you guys had mentioned. 1 3/8 oz of 4's or 5's at 1500 fps.

Holy crap did that knock the snot out of them. Had two that were a long ways out and hit the ground dead. Scheels had them and I saw Walmart had the 1 1/4 oz loads for a buck cheaper. Those will be my goto load from now on.


----------



## cranebuster

There's a reason they don't push lead as fast as steel, the shot can't take the takeoff and deforms, try patterning the new 1500fps lead once, its not good. If your looking for speed stick with steel. Even with a cushioned wad and copper or nickel plating it doesn't work. There's a reason the high velocity trend didn't start until after steel came out.


----------



## sleeri

I switched to #6 lead this year(2.75). It's been working great so far. I've been hitting some nice long shots. I'll probably move to #5 as the season progresses.

When I have to hunt steel I go with 3" #4 shot. I go with payload over speed. I guess I'm just not that concerned about speed when it comes to shooting pheasants.


----------



## Doghollow

> There's a reason they don't push lead as fast as steel, the shot can't take the takeoff and deforms, try patterning the new 1500fps lead once, its not good. If your looking for speed stick with steel. Even with a cushioned wad and copper or nickel plating it doesn't work. There's a reason the high velocity trend didn't start until after steel came out.


Cranebusters last post is about the best I've heard yet on this topic. There are obvious regulatory reasons for shooting steel, but, as others have said, speed is not a big deal on pheasants due mainly to their thin skin, thinner veneer of feathers and less exterior body fat.

Awhile back, based on a chapter in a book on shooting by Michael McIntosh I started shooting 1 1/8 oz. low-brass federal premium copper-plated hard lead 7 1/2s and 6s on first and second shots, respectively, in a selective trigger Beretta 12 using improved, then modified chokes for those shots.

I should have bought a case of both of these at the time, as they've been discontinued for 2-3 years now, wouldn't you figure. The logic behind the low brass is that at lower powder charges there's less compression in the wad as the charge ignites, thus less deformation of the lead shot, thus a higher percentage of pellets stay in the pattern....with a shorter shot string. Try it out, you'll be pleasantly surprised--and there will be more useable meat left on the birds.

I use this approach for ALL upland birds now, except turkeys.

Ruffed grouse 1 oz. 8s Winchester ultra light
sharpies and Huns 1 oz. 7 1/2 aforementioned Federals

Try it, and good luck all.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

cranebuster said:


> There's a reason they don't push lead as fast as steel, the shot can't take the takeoff and deforms, try patterning the new 1500fps lead once, its not good. If your looking for speed stick with steel. Even with a cushioned wad and copper or nickel plating it doesn't work. There's a reason the high velocity trend didn't start until after steel came out.


In many instances this can be true, but maybe not in all circumstances. I use a Federal Pheasants Forever copper plated lead load that pushes 1400 fps, and out of my Beretta autoloaders patterns very dense with a Modified choke. Very even, dense pattern in a 30 inch circle at 40 yards. I've seen HV steel loads than when pushed at 1500 fps give very dicey patterns at best. Each load, choke and gun combination will be different that's why ya gotta pattern them.


----------



## Burly1

Birdshooter, I think you really hit on the key to the whole question! If folks would take the time and spend a few extra dollars necessary to check patterns in their guns, they might find that these high power loads are really unnecessary. In my favorite 12 gauge pheasant gun, I use a handload of 1 1/8 oz of nickel plated 5 1/2 shot at roughly 1250 fps. It patterns beautifully, very few birds are crippled and we find that the damage done to the meat is much less than standard, heavy, lead loads. It might have something to do with the slickness of the nickel plated shot. It tends to penetrate very deeply, and carry fewer feathers into the meat. I certainly understand, though the reason for wanting to use a heavy hitting load. Birds at long range, very heavy cover and lack of a dog means you want the birds to stay where they land. The 1 1/4 and 1/3/8 oz payloads also tend to make up, somewhat, for shooter error. So I'm not condemning the heavy loads, just saying that there might be another answer that some haven't considered. Good hunting, Burl


----------



## sleeri

If you're not hunting in an area that requires steel why would you choose steel over lead? I just can't believe it's a good move. Educate me if you prefer steel. This is not meant to be a knock on guys that prefer steel.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Sleeri,

Steel shot will work fine on pheasants providing the shots are kept to a reasonable distance. Lead has it's advantages when compared to steel of equal shot sizes, most notably more downrange pellet energy. You could go to the recommended two shot sizes larger with steel, but then you lessen the pattern density. Why do this if you don't need to ? Most Pheasant hunters I think given the choice would prefer lead over steel. If for nothing else the cost savings alone are worth it. That being said, it never hurts to have some steel or other non-toxic shot along in case you hunt federal waterfowl lands.

Burly1,

You and I seem to think alike when it comes to choosing our loads. I have also found over the years that plated lead shot (nickel in particular) have much greater penetration than non-plated and leave very few cut feathers in the meat. I will have to admit though that I have never seen 5 1/2 shot before ? I think were both in agreeance that a little time spent on the range to pattern our pet loads speaks volumes. When I pick a Pheasant load I pick a pellet size that will give the needed energy at the maximum distance that I would take a shot, and still give adequate coverage. For me that pellet size is #5 in copper plating. Just has worked for me for so many years that I have a lot of confidence in it. Confidence is everything I guess. Good luck with the long tails......


----------



## TuJays

IMO, after extensive research, the latest of which was last week in SD northwest of Mitchell the best shell for pheasants in 12 ga is the Fiocchi 2 3/4" 1485fps 1 3/8oz of nickle plated # 6 shot.
The nickle plated shot holds great patterns because it will not deform.
Patterns are denser with the #6's, which at 1485 fps have ample energy to smoke pheasants, even at longer ranges.
The last three years people ask me in the field "what are you shooting?" I just hand them some Fiocchi golden pheasants and let them see for themselves.
JM


----------



## ice man

I shoot #5 1 1/4 oz. of Federals and I have really liked them. I shoot a benelli and I was told to use a improved cylinder that has four notches on the top and I looked at mine tonight and saw that I was using a full choke that had one notch in it and I had been doing really well with it but I changed it to what I was told to be using. My question is what is the best choke to use for pheasents any time in the season. Would I be alright using a full choke or not. My dad was talking to this one guy in a sporting goods store and said that that guy shoots 3 1/2in #1 and #2 in the late season.


----------



## kgpcr

As for me i love Federal 1 3/8 oz #5 shot at 1500fps. They are copper plated at well. I shoot a MOdified all year. In my mind its the best combo out there. Fiochhi makes a good shell as well


----------



## Horsager

For what it's worth I use IC all season. The more open choke patterns the heavy/fast shot charges better in my shotgun. I don't think I'm at a disadvantage shooting longer shots with this choke either.


----------



## TuJays

kgpcr said:


> As for me i love Federal 1 3/8 oz #5 shot at 1500fps.


I like the looks of this :beer: That load is what I would call a "pheasant duster". I bet it hits them hard.

Ice man....In my O/U I keep a improved cylinder and a modified choke in all year long for all of my unland bird hunting. It works for me, but the main thing is to find the gun, shell and choke combination that best suits you!
Shoot like your hungry :lol:


----------



## shaky legs 2

I shoot 2 3/4" shells in my Berretta Ultralight over/under so this is data based on that.

I have 3 loads that I have found to be effective, all with #5 shot that I use year around:

1. Federal premium copper plated shot 1 1/4 oz. 1475 velocity
2. Fiochi Golden Pheasant nickle plated shot 1 3/8 oz. 1500 velocity
3. Kent Tungsten/Matrix, 1 1/4 oz. 1500 velocity

The plated shot does not deform like lead which makes for better patterns and deeper penetration. Very few cripples if you hit a a vital area. I use the tungsten/matrix in areas where non-toxic shot is required like WPA. I did not grow up using steel and hunt strictly upland birds so the conversion to steel never seemed to work for me. I had too many cripples and lost my confidence in steel. The tungsten/matrix performs as good if not better than lead, the only drawback is cost - about $1.80 a shell. If you buy by the case at Cabelas you can work that cost down a little. I might be a little off on the muzzle velocities listed but they are all around 1500 feet/sec. I have found that the higher muzzle velocities, and placing shot in a vital area is the key to anchoring birds (not so much the amount of shot in a shell).


----------



## ice man

So TuJay is what you are saying is that if shooting well that I should keep that full choke in there?


----------



## TuJays

ice man said:


> So TuJay is what you are saying is that if shooting well that I should keep that full choke in there?


If you are hitting well, killing the birds clean and not tearing them up to the extent that they cannot be used as good eating; then by all means I would suggest that you do not change a thing based on what you have told us.
There are so many variables involved that it can get crazy. For example, if you are new to shotgunning and pheasant hunting then you probably are not getting on a flushing bird until it is out around 30 yds or so. At this distance using the 1 1/4 oz of #5 shot (at my guess of 1250 fps) would be IMO about perfect using a full choke. But, if you are geting on the birds at 15 - 20 yards right at the flush then a Improved Cylinder or Modified would be in order. If you change the gun, shell and/or choke then everything changes. I will offer advise all day long but you and your trusting dog are who you need to make happy.

JM


----------



## ice man

I have been hitting them well and have not really having a problem with it tearing it up at all and have been talking close and long shots and I have hit all but a few on the first shot. I have maybe two or three of them run and on them its when both of us have shot at the same time and didn't know who hit it and I was shooting the full and my dad was shooting the IC but the dog found all but one and the one's that ran had a bad shot up wing. So I think I am just going to keep shooting the full choke since pretty soon they are really going to be spooky. I had a guy tell me that he shoots 3 1/2in. #1 and#2 in the late season. What do you guys think of that idea and what choke do you think I should use?


----------



## TuJays

In late season stick with the full choke, especially since it is working so well for you now.
As far as the 3 1/2" shells and the heavier shot, IMO it is not necessary. I believe that if it takes a load like that to hit a pheasant then one should probably rethink their hunting stratagy as to allow for closer flushes and shots. Besides the recoil is excessive as well as the price.
What you might consider doing is buying the same brand name shell that you are using now (I believe you said you are using 1 1/4 oz #5 shot) but get it in a higher fps and with 1 1/2 oz of #5 shot. This will give you more pellets on target and #5's have ample energy to kill pheasants at extended ranges. Yes some pheasants will get up to far out for you to take, but this is called hunting, not killing and some have to get away so we will have some next year.


----------



## Invector

I shoot 2 3/4" 5 shot. I have shot 6's and 4's but 5's just seam to pattern better out of the gun I have. Just like BB shoots best out of my auto 12 then any other shot. I managed to go 11 shots for 11 roosters this year and am up to 18 now. All with 5's. So I vote for 5 shot.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

I reload 2 3/4 inch, 1 3/8 ounce #6, at 1350fps. I use Federal Gold Medal Hulls. I keep all my loads at 1350fps for consistent shooting.


----------

